
Ricky Gervais: On Fame - McKittrick
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/ricky-gervais/on-fame_b_1253273.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000008
======
petercooper
I'm glad I follow @HNfirehose on Twitter to catch links like this. He doesn't
say a lot but Gervais is a great example of someone who wandered aimlessly
until he hit upon a chain of events that propelled him to the top of his
game.. sorta like many of us here are trying to do ;-)

